# Icd-9 code - I was wondering if anyone could



## saave853

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help with and ICD-9 code for Loss of Balance?

Thank you


----------



## Jacoder

*Imbalance*

The code is: 781.2

 Gait: 
     ataxic 
     paralytic 
     spastic 
     staggering 
     ataxia: 

     NOS (781.3) 
_locomotor (progressive) (094.0) 
     difficulty in walking (719.7) _ 

This is found under "Imbalance".

Jennifer


----------



## BARNABY

saave853 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help with and ICD-9 code for Loss of Balance?
> 
> Thank you


 actually the E code for loss of balance


----------



## talitha82

BARNABY said:


> actually the E code for loss of balance



Actually, it would depend on the situation. You only want to use an E code for first time encounters- it would not be appropriate for use on a patient who is coming in, say, for consistent issues with loss of balance that they want to address. I believe 781.2 would be more appropriate for that. An E code would be appropriate if they were coming to the ER or if they were, for example, seeing their orthopedist after having an injury due to loss of balance and it was their first visit to doc. E codes are used purely to indicate how an accident occurred, and also should never be the first listed or only listed diagnosis code.


----------

